# BBA sucks



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

Are you running co2 also?


-Val


----------



## seanski21 (Mar 4, 2012)

No I am not Val. I was told with the amount of lighting that I have I should be able to get away with not using CO2 (not sure if that is correct or not lol). I'm also a college student and setting up a CO2 system is something that I would like to avoid because of how expensive it is, but if i could find it for the right price I would be open to trying it.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

up your kno3 around 20ppm and co2 is needed
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It certainly does. You'll have it for life. It'll grow in any condition, with or without CO2 so it's up to you. you might have a little too much light.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, to much light for not having pressurized CO2. You might want to step back to T8s or T5 NO (normal output) lighting.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I find using a syringe and directing the Excel directly onto the bba really kills it. If you do this for two or three days, you will notice the bba turning whitish and dying. You can then rub it off with your fingers. I also dose a double dose, so I would dose 10 mls for your tank per day, and use a syringe to direct it right onto the problem area(s). If you can turn off your filter for 10 minutes while doing this, that helps to keep the Excel in the area where you want it. Also, when you do a water change, if any of the bba is exposed above the water, then dose part of your daily dose directly onto it while you are doing the water change. I have pretty much gotten rid of any problems areas of bba using this technique.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Also, you could cut back on your lighting by putting a piece of frosted glass between the fixture and the water, or raising the light somewhat.


----------



## supergreeneye (Oct 29, 2011)

is excel co2 supplement i have some co2 booster from api and i was woundering if its the same thing as excel and if its ok to use with crypts and anacharis i heard it melts both of them also i have some anubias


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Controlling BBA*



seanski21 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've had a problem with black beard algae pretty much since I started my first planted tank. I tried a couple different things (changing photoperiod, dosing excel, and trying to avoid water changes) but I've only been able to make it go away temporarily.
> 
> ...


Hello Sean...

A few years ago, I accidentally got "Ramshorn" snails started in my first planted tank. Apparently, I failed to rinse them all from some plants I bought. They're the small variety that grow to the size of a dime. 

They'll eat all types of algae and decaying plant and fish material, but my healthy plants are fine. The snails are constantly moving over the plants and cover a dead fish in a matter of minutes. I've watched them and a dead fish in the tank in the morning is gone by that evening.

I have several large, planted tanks now and always put a few of these little brown, red or white snails in a new tank. I have no visible algae in my tanks.

B


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Sean...
> 
> A few years ago, I accidentally got "Ramshorn" snails started in my first planted tank. Apparently, I failed to rinse them all from some plants I bought. They're the small variety that grow to the size of a dime.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but nothing has been shown to reliably eat healthy BBA. Ramshorn snails will only ignore it.


----------



## seanski21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow a lot of replies! So i guess that i should add that i had BBA when i had a thick layer of duckweed cutting down the light so BBA would probably still grow in reduced light. So i guess that leaves me with CO2. 

The thing that makes me nervous about going to CO2 is the water changes due EI fertilization. Due to a couple of problems I cant do the necessary water changes. So I was considering PMDD but I haven't heard the best things about it. Any advice?

Also what is the best CO2 system that I can get for a reasonable price?


----------



## Ashleigh (Apr 20, 2012)

I know this thread is a few weeks old, but I would love to know what you did or if you got rid of your bba????

I have a bit on my lava rocks......


----------



## slimjim (Apr 26, 2012)

im ne here, but i got BBA all over everything also!! I have a DEEP BLUE 120 gal tank, 6X 48'' T5 lights on a { 3 bulb 8 hrs and 6 bulb on 10m hrs}... I have drift wood in my tank so my ph is 7.0 at all times due to my tap water being 7.4 PH. my GH is at 143 ppm... and y KH is at 35 ppm....amm 0.0 ....Nitrite 0.0.... nitrte 40.0....... and again this is a new tank about 50 days old... I have 200 pounda of eco-complete/florite substrate. red and back... yeah i spent alote!! But we all do! one way or another!! reason its nature and beautiful! next buy is a auto co2 and the G6, as of now i have two penguin 350 filters. oh yes i have 12 ottos and 12 flying foxs and 6 corys and 4 mollys and 3 swordtails and 6 snails and 2 albino bushynose.any comments and advise?


----------

